# MS Exchange Server 2003



## josDesign (14. Oktober 2003)

HAllo, 

was haltet ihr vom MS Exchange Server 2003?
Mal abgesehen vom Preis.... einfach nur von den Funktionen?

KAnn den ein Laie überhaupt administrieren mit Hilfe von tutorials.de Benutzern?


mfg
josdesign


----------



## josDesign (14. Oktober 2003)

oder wie siehts mit tobit david xl aus?

kennt das wer?

http://www.tobit.de


----------



## Hellr@iser (19. Oktober 2003)

Hoi,

sitz grad vor dem Achsoschönen Exchange 2003, garnicht so einfach. Also ich würd sagen für einen Laie sehr sehr schwierig :-/


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Ich finde es kommt darauf an was man machen möchte mit dem Exchange Server. Ein paar E-Mail-Konten anlegen usw. ist nicht schwer. Aber wenn man dann weiter macht, mit persönlichen Ordnern und freien Ordnern und privaten und freien Adressbüchern, dann nimmt das ganze schon etwas andere Ausmaße an. Ich habe noch nie mit dem neuen Exchange gearbeitet, aber lt. meines Wissens soll er einfacher zu verwalten sein als sein Vorgänger.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Tim C. (27. Oktober 2003)

Bin eben wirklich per Zufall über das hier gestolpert: http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/technetdatenbank/overview.asp?siteid=600249
ich kanns schwer einschätzen, weil das nun wirklich _überhaupt nicht_ mein Metier ist, ob es dir hilft. Aber schau mal rein.


----------

